# Skunks in the basement where my shop is located



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 21, 2013)

The other night I was surprised by facing off with two skunks in the basement, marching confidently toward me just outside my shop area. Looked like a mother and a kit. 

Basement is quite full with stuff, so locating them was pretty pointless, plus not having nets of any sorts, would not have been a good idea, so I decided to wait till next night to see if I could get them out by leaving the shop door open - I could see them scraping off insulation foam around the door trying to get out. 

I started with trying to locate a place where they entered the basement. The only possible point of entry was a window in the basement with a pit outside (basement is below ground). Upon inspecting the pit I found those two little critters, without food and water possibly for days. Went home, mixed some dog food, berries, carrots, beef, got some water and lowered down in trays while there was still was light outside. Just a short while ago inspected the pit (from above) and saw water tray empty and food gone. Good timing. 

Calling tomorrow skunk removal specialists in the area.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

That sounds like the best possible turnout.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2013)

You fed the skunks? Man, I'm starting to like you more and more!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw scraped off foam near the door for several days now, so I knew that there was an animal in the basement, but I thought it was a raccoon. Skunks don't have a mobility of racoons, and seem to be unable to get out of the pit, even though I put a board down, so they could get out, though the incline is quite steep. 

They are living creatures and get as hungry and thirsty as we do. Plus I like animals of all sorts.

M


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 21, 2013)

Lefty said:


> You fed the skunks? Man, I'm starting to like you more and more!


+1


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

Marko...what a guy. I thought I had problems. Good luck with your evacuation of big and little skunks. ;-)


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 21, 2013)

Good for you Marko, you get a lot of points for what you did. I'm always catching animals at the house. I have three different sized HavaHeart traps and I've caught chipmunks, squirrels, rabbits, raccoons, wood chucks and an occasional skunk or two. I always drive the a couple of miles away to an open field with a stream and let them go.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

I take spider outside,,,,even the ones which look really evil...but likely aren't ;-)


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 21, 2013)

Just freed a young raccoon from my chicken coop a few nights ago. My daughters had the door open and we closed up at dusk. inadvertently locking it inside. Heard a little too much noise from the coop. Considering the damage others have done years ago, it was a tough choice to help it escape. The girls don't seem to be laying like they usually do. Hope it's just heat


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not something I preach, especially around these parts, but I'm a big believer in "Ethically Treated" animals for food. I haven't eaten veal in 23 years, and am not a fan of the pork industry, because of a shakey history. This isn't necessarily the place, but again, I'll say, "You've won me over, Tsourkan". Haha


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha, I called my basement neighbor, and told him about our new pets. He is terrified. 

I hope they will leave on their own though. Will see tomorrow. 

M


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 21, 2013)

Skunks are cool! There used to be a family of skunks that would visit us every night. We'd been putting out peanuts for the birds, and it turns out skunks are fans of peanuts. This one was my favorite, shown making short work of a peanut:


​

It would come up to our screen door in the evening and "knock" and ask for peanuts. They'd grab a peanut and back up, rolling the peanut on the ground. Apparently that's what they do when they catch a beetle to break off the legs before they eat it. There were some babies, too--one that was solid black except for a white tip on the end of its tail. They're funny to watch--with those long claws, they look like women with overly long fingernails trying to type. Apparently they had a home under a neighbor's shed, and when he found them he called animal control. :sad0: Miss our skunks!


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 21, 2013)

Reminds me, its been years since I have seen a good Pepe le Pew show. Skunks are pretty cute, but man, that stuff takes weeks to come off. My dog was sprayed when I was a kid and was bannished outside for a month.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 21, 2013)

My dog pays no attention to skunks, luckily, but everything else - foxes, chipmunks, deer is a game. He is more a chaser than a catcher, so I am not worrying that he will kill anything.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2013)

My dog thinks everybody and everything is his friend. He got sprayed a few months ago and it could be smelled on him for a couple months. Poor guy. He handled it really well, though!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2013)

We had a 120 pound black Shepard when I was growing up that never learned the lessons that Skunks and (far worse) porcupines teach. He was incredibly smart, well behaved, and a great dog in every other sense. Just couldn't resist the temptation I suppose. On another note- I've heard more than one story of de-scenting and domesticating skunks. Apparently they make great living companions. Btw- nice work Marko. Compassion takes a little more effort, but is well worth it. 

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

I had a baseball coach that had a skunk for a pet. (you take out the stink gland while they are a kit) Loved that skunk. Almost as fun as having a bunny as a pet. Sister, had a skunk until it started scratching her furniture up. She isn't into discipline much.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry, i dont feed wild animals. just encourages more human to animal contact and that equals more problems..that usually end with the animal losing. 

and your skunk problem is pretty easy to fix. get the basement nice and bright. turn on the lights, even go as far as bringing in some new lights. get it super bright. skunks like to nest up in dark places, so dont leave it dark. 

i had to do this in a crawl space. i dusted the entrances with raw flour. that way i could see footprints and i knew when he was gone. i shut all the holes with wire and my problems went away. in the daytime, i fixed the holes with a more permanent solution. 

havent had a problem since.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 24, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> I had a baseball coach that had a skunk for a pet. (you take out the stink gland while they are a kit) Loved that skunk. Almost as fun as having a bunny as a pet. Sister, had a skunk until it started scratching her furniture up. She isn't into discipline much.



anyone else see the irony?

let's take a wild animal. surgically enhance it so it can be more compatible to live with YOU. and call yourself a skunk lover..

there is no doubt that if you asked that skunk and gave him a choice, he would have opted out of the surgery. 

i know a lady, she wears "cat sweaters", she knits "cat pillows"..cats, cats, cats..everything cats..oh, and she looooves antique furniture. so to have both, she has to declaw all of her cats. she loves having cats, she doenst love cats. 

leave the wild animals alone. we sure has hell didnt do the grizzlies in national parks any favors.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 24, 2013)

Another way to get rid of the skunks is with Fox Urine.
Here is a link where you can buy the urine granules online.
Or.....Walmart carries aerosol Coyote Urine in the sporting goods dept.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jul 24, 2013)

My grandmother had a pet skunk when she was growing up. They are very loving creatures, she said that she liked the skunks more then any dog that she has ever owned. 

Glad you helped out the ones that were stuck but do keep in mind that if they are fed they will return. I think it would be wise to take Marks advice and get fox, wolf, or coyote smells.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 24, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> .....Walmart carries aerosol Coyote Urine in the sporting goods dept.



Does this knowledge give anyone else the idea of relocating merchandise and switching some packaging between the sporting goods dept and the ax body spray aisle?


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 24, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Does this knowledge give anyone else the idea of relocating merchandise and switching some packaging between the sporting goods dept and the ax body spray aisle?



The users probably wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL! That is awesome  

The kid in me wants to do that but the adult in me is screaming no :razz:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 24, 2013)

A quick update. 

We built a ramp for them to get out of the pit - this one had some traction. I laced it with food (beef) and soon after I put it down, both skunks came out, the kit first. I guess beef did it.  They mingled in the court yard for a while, ate the rest of the food and took off. 

Happy end of the skunk story.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sure there's a children's book in the making here Marko


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 24, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I saw scraped off foam near the door for several days now, so I knew that there was an animal in the basement, but I thought it was a raccoon. Skunks don't have a mobility of racoons, and seem to be unable to get out of the pit, even though I put a board down, so they could get out, though the incline is quite steep.
> 
> They are living creatures and get as hungry and thirsty as we do. Plus I like animals of all sorts.
> 
> M



You're alright, man.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 24, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> A quick update.
> 
> We built a ramp for them to get out of the pit - this one had some traction. I laced it with food (beef) and soon after I put it down, both skunks came out, the kit first. I guess beef did it.  They mingled in the court yard for a while, ate the rest of the food and took off.
> 
> Happy end of the skunk story.



yay!


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2013)




----------

